# Apache error "network"



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

EDIT: it actually still works, but it would be nice to get rid of this error

only one usage of each socket adress <protocol/network adresss/port> is normally permitted. :make_sock: could not bind to adress 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down.

i had it settup this exact same way, but i recently reformatted to XP Professional, does anyone know a fix for this.
i have it set for

#
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 
# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses (0.0.0.0)
#
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen 80

do i need to do more?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Try removing the "#" on the line "#Listen 12.34.56.78:80"


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

# is there because its a sample, that isnt my ip.
i tried my ip in the slot i still got the error.
no big deal, it still works...


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

As it says in the configuration file:
# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 
# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses (0.0.0.0)

You should include your IP address in the listen command, for example:
Listen 192.168.0.1:80

The result of just having Listen 80 is the message you are getting (trying to listen on 0.0.0.0)


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

srry you had to post
Fixed
PHP working
Mysql working
Phpbb forums... kinda working
help me here please

http://www.techsupportforum.com//de...nagement//85920-network-internet-problem.html


----------

